# Salty Shores review on the Skull Island 16



## skiffworks (Feb 21, 2012)

http://saltyshores.com/wordpress/2012/02/28/general/skull-island-skiff-microskiff/


----------



## Johnster (Dec 14, 2011)

What is the pricing on that skiff, boat motor and trailer


----------



## seachas (May 9, 2012)

when i talked to them about 6 mos ago they were in the high 20's with a 25 honda on it more than i wanted to spend,,especially when ankona is just up the road,, so i went with them


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

From my first hand experience on pricing a build for this skiff, I will tell you that the price point is very much a flexible target based on the options you want / don't want on your skiff.

When comparing the "hull price" on the Skull Island with their competitors, it's kind of an "apples & oranges" comparison. You have to look at it closely because all of the options that the Skull Island guys consider standard. Once you break out the cost and take all of the "standard" options into consideration, you will see the price point is more than competitive.


----------

